# Organic Cotton



## RIEFY (12/1/14)

I know many of you do not like the initial taste of the normal cotton. well I have found some organic cotton swabs at clicks was 15 bucks for a pack. I open the swab and pull cotton out and roll it for the kayfun. was therw a difference yes not crappy taste just pure flavor






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (12/1/14)

I wouldn't vape normal cotton CVS. Gallons of pesticides and god knows what goes onto it. 

Been using organic cotton since I first tried cotton and it still tasted off to ne bro. 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon


----------



## TylerD (12/1/14)

I only use organic cotton. My wife scored me some organic cotton balls at some Dischem in Athol in JHB. Works a charm.


----------



## Andre (12/1/14)

I'm with RevnLucky on this one. Tried organic, sterile, normal, swabs, everything cotton. Still tasted industrial to me. Only thing that was better, was boiling the cotton at least 3 times.


----------



## RIEFY (12/1/14)

maybe my taste buds are off lol. but I enjoyed the 1st vape on this cotton. any 1 else use organoc cotton?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (12/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> maybe my taste buds are off lol. but I enjoyed the 1st vape on this cotton. any 1 else use organoc cotton?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


No, I don't think so. Most peeps using cotton are fine with organic or sterile, but a few odd ones like myself and RevnLucky are not so lucky.


----------



## JB1987 (12/1/14)

Unfortunately I don't think cotton is for me either. I've tried it in 2 devices, Igo-L and micro coil in the Protank and I definitely prefer Silica. For me the cotton just doesn't taste right, not sure why, also used natural organic cotton. It's a pity though as it would have been much cheaper in the long run.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (12/1/14)

Matthee said:


> I'm with RevnLucky on this one. Tried organic, sterile, normal, swabs, everything cotton. Still tasted industrial to me. Only thing that was better, was boiling the cotton at least 3 times.



Read a post on Reddit a while back - the guy was absolutely against boiling cotton - He reckons all the chemicals in you tap water ends up in the cotton, including the calcium build up you always see on the element of a kettle.

Not sure how true that is of course, but I found it interesting that for every sollution there will always be people finding problems with it. So I guess you find one that works for you and stick with it, knowing the downsides

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/1/14)

I also got organic cotton from dischem tried boiling it and straight from the packet but the first few vapes always taste horrible and then having to change it so often was lass so I reverted to silica. Might try cotton again again when I get a proper RBA but for now silica rules for ease of use and longevity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (12/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> maybe my taste buds are off lol. but I enjoyed the 1st vape on this cotton. any 1 else use organoc cotton?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I use organic cotton, but swop them every day. On day 2 it starts to get to dense, then there is 0 flavour. nadda. just vape that taste like pg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/1/14)

Derick said:


> Read a post on Reddit a while back - the guy was absolutely against boiling cotton - He reckons all the chemicals in you tap water ends up in the cotton, including the calcium build up you always see on the element of a kettle.
> 
> Not sure how true that is of course, but I found it interesting that for every sollution there will always be people finding problems with it. So I guess you find one that works for you and stick with it, knowing the downsides


Health wise, sterile cotton should be the best, but still tastes industrial to me. I boiled in distilled water. Have not seen sterile cotton locally, but most peeps in the Reonaut forum use either that or organic.


----------



## Derick (12/1/14)

Only problem and concern I have with organic, is that 'organic' is not a regulated term. Meaning there is no law in place that says "to call your product 'organic' you have to adhere to the following rules: "

So generally it means they use organic insecticides, no hormones etc. etc. but nobody is going to check up if you did do all of that

So technically I can import any old cotton from china and slap a 'organic' sticker on it and nobody will be able to say any different

So if you do buy organic, make sure it has an international organic accredition

http://www.health24.com/Diet-and-nutrition/Nutrition-basics/Organic-Food-101-20120721
*How do I know if a product is organic?*

The product packaging should have organic branding, an organic logo and an international accreditation stamp.

There is, at present, no legislation in place in South Africa regarding organic farming, but a new version of the Agricultural Products Standards Act 1990 (119) is in the pipeline. For this reason, farmers stick to International Organic Standards. Organic farmers from South Africa are certified by regulatory bodies that adhere to European Union requirements.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (13/1/14)

i used normal cotton, dont even think it was organic in the igol and it tasted pretty fine for me.


----------



## CraftyZA (13/1/14)

Riaz said:


> i used normal cotton, dont even think it was organic in the igol and it tasted pretty fine for me.


taste is one thing. Now what insecticide did the farmer use while protecting that cotton? You could be vaping that very same insecticide... Might not taste it, but if the cotton was treated with it, you are vaping it.
I'm slowly growing out of cotton any ways. Time to get back to silica.


----------



## eviltoy (13/1/14)

I use organic cotton I have no issues. Silica on the other hand always has a funny taste to me.


----------



## Silver (13/1/14)

What is the wick used in the standard Protank 2 coils?
If silica, is it the same silica that you buy for your RBA?


----------



## eviltoy (13/1/14)

Yup same same

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca (4/2/14)

TylerD said:


> I only use organic cotton. My wife scored me some organic cotton balls at some Dischem in Athol in JHB. Works a charm.



What brand is it? Pic maybe

Have some other questions


How often do you guys change the cotton?
Do you change it when you flavour change as well? Or do you rinse it and let it dry?
What is the brand of cotton you are using.
Do you treat the cotton before hand? Boil ect.
Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## TylerD (4/2/14)

I will post tonight a pic tonight.

1. I change every 2nd tank.
2. See a no.1
3. Will have a look tonight and let you know.
4. I don't boil. Probably good practice to boil, but my organic cotton is perfect right from the packet.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Andre (4/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> What brand is it? Pic maybe
> 
> Have some other questions
> 
> ...


I do not use cotton much any more. Did not like the taste. To answer your questions based on my experience:

Daily at least, for heavy juices sometime more frequently. This is relatively easy on a dripper or Reo, but can be a hassle on tank systems.
Change when switching flavour. Easier than to rinse and dry the wick.
Tried all the SA brands and in all formats, but all tasted industrial to me. Even some USA sterile cotton. Only became more acceptable once boiled.
Yes, boil and dry, 3 times.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> What brand is it? Pic maybe
> 
> Have some other questions
> 
> ...



Only been using cotton on my trident. Its easier than changing silica for me. Still use silica on everything else

1. Everytime I change flavour or after a day use (which ever comes first)
2. Yes
3. Dis-chem Softi Organic cotton balls
4. trying it straight out the packet and boiled 2 or 3 times in distilled water. After boiling it, its not as absorbent. Don't know if thats in my head or not. Still switching between the 2 methods. But it tastes good out the bag.

Some flavours do not agree with cotton. Again might be in my head but I suppose that counts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (4/2/14)

I buy organic cotton and never boil it and have zero funny taste

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RIEFY (4/2/14)

Giz which brand do you use?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tornalca (4/2/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Giz which brand do you use?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Yes, would like to know please.


----------



## Nooby (4/2/14)

Found some at the Wellness Warehouse...




Made from certified organic cotton wool, these pads are gentle on your skin and are free of pesticide residues found in non-organic cotton. *Bleached with hydrogen peroxide, a naturally produced whitening agent*, also considered enviromentally friendly and safer than conventional bleaches such as chlorine bleach.


No petrochemicals
Vegan
100% organic cotton
No GM cotton
Grown without the use of artifical pesticides and fertilisers
Soil Assoc. certified

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (4/2/14)

I am using cotton pads, which i rip apart and take the inside cotton fibres. It is labelled Dis-Chem, however, I got it from my vape buddy @TylerD as I could not find it in the area. No boiling needed, for me it tastes good on those:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev (4/2/14)

Tom said:


> I am using cotton pads, which i rip apart and take the inside cotton fibres. It is labelled Dis-Chem, however, I got it from my vape buddy @TylerD as I could not find it in the area. No boiling needed, for me it tastes good on those:
> View attachment 1089



Yip that is the same one I found at the Woodmead dischem. Have been using it and not noticed any taste.

Seems it has the @TylerD stamp of approval

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/2/14)

devdev said:


> Yip that is the same one I found at the Woodmead dischem. Have been using it and not noticed any taste.
> 
> Seems it has the @TylerD stamp of approval



Same brand I use but mine is cotton balls

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca (4/2/14)

devdev said:


> Yip that is the same one I found at the Woodmead dischem. Have been using it and not noticed any taste.
> 
> Seems it has the @TylerD stamp of approval



And with these you don't boil them 2 times and say 10 hail Mary's?

Misread - It was already stated above. No Boiling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (4/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> And with these you don't boil them 2 times and say 10 hail Mary's?
> 
> Misread - It was already stated above. No Boiling.


you could still do the hail mary's though, maybe post us a video clip of it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (4/2/14)

Tom said:


> you could still do the hail mary's though, maybe post us a video clip of it


Now I need to clean my keyboard!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (4/2/14)

Anyone tried cotton yarn?


----------



## SunRam (5/2/14)

I've just been boiling regular cotton make up rounds, I found in my wife's drawer. It's not organic, but after 2 boiling sessions, it tastes just fine to me. Been on the look out for organic, but had no luck, well I haven't really tried very hard.
@Nooby, how does that that Wellness Warehouse cotton vape?


----------



## Nooby (5/2/14)

@SunRam, I haven't tried their cotton wool yet. When I change out the CW tonight, then I will give it a go. Will provide feedback soon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (5/2/14)

> Found some at the Wellness Warehouse...



I use the same brand as @Nooby. Tried three others before from Clicks and Dischem, all of which made my chest close and gave me a serious cough... No such effects with the proper Organic though, also doesn't have the cotton taste...

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Zodiac (5/2/14)

I am reading these posts and cannot help imagine that, if a few years ago, some fortune teller told me that 'one day you going to be discussing how different cotton balls tastes on a public forum'

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Nooby (5/2/14)

Zodiac said:


> I am reading these posts and cannot help imagine that, if a few years ago, some fortune teller told me that 'one day you going to be discussing how different cotton balls tastes on a public forum'



Lol sounds weird yes, so true... But also, back then if they said petrol was going to be almost R14 a L, I would of laughed to  and said no ways


----------



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

What method do you guys use to dry your cotton?


----------



## Tornalca (28/2/14)

Dab dry with paper towels, leave to dry for 24 hours 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (28/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> What method do you guys use to dry your cotton?



Not boiling anymore, used to just put wet cotton on a clean towel, fold towel over wet cotton and give it a couple of light squeezes, unfold towel and a couple of hours later, cotton dry and ready to use.


----------



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

Shot guys for the feedback, I vaped with unboiled organic cotton I got from Dischem yesterday and it was pretty smooth. But to be on the safe side I boiled a batch of cotton wool and left it on a paper towel overnight, squeezed out the excess water this morning and now open to air dry. 

Hope that works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (28/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Shot guys for the feedback, I vaped with unboiled organic cotton I got from Dischem yesterday and it was pretty smooth. But to be on the safe side I boiled a batch of cotton wool and left it on a paper towel overnight, squeezed out the excess water this morning and now open to air dry.
> 
> Hope that works.



It will work, however as someone else said previously boiled-dried cotton doesn't wick as good as unboiled cotton.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

johanct said:


> It will work, however as someone else said previously boiled-dried cotton doesn't wick as good as unboiled cotton.



Yeah I saw that as well.. well at least it was a small batch so gonna give it a test and see how it goes..


----------



## johan (28/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Yeah I saw that as well.. well at least it was a small batch so gonna give it a test and see how it goes..



Let us know if you can taste the difference, I couldn't.


----------



## Riaz (28/2/14)

why not just replace the cotton? instead of cleaning?


----------



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

Riaz said:


> why not just replace the cotton? instead of cleaning?



No no not cleaning it.. Boiling cotton first then using it instead of using it straight out of the bag. To kill any unwanted chemicals in the cotton.


----------



## Riaz (28/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> No no not cleaning it.. Boiling cotton first then using it instead of using it straight out of the bag. To kill any unwanted chemicals in the cotton.



ah i misread it, thanks @BhavZ


----------



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

Riaz said:


> ah i misread it, thanks @BhavZ



All good man...


----------



## Silver (28/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> No no not cleaning it.. Boiling cotton first then using it instead of using it straight out of the bag. To kill any unwanted chemicals in the cotton.



Please let us know how you find the boiled vs unboiled. Am also using the dischem organic cotton balls. But i havent boiled them. They seem ok to me but i have nothing to compare it to. Let us know

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Please let us know how you find the boiled vs unboiled. Am also using the dischem organic cotton balls. But i havent boiled them. They seem ok to me but i have nothing to compare it to. Let us know


The moment they are dry I will wick and post..

Quite keen to give it a test actually, hopefully it will be dry by the time I get home from work.


----------



## johan (28/2/14)

If you come back with good review we can give you this unofficial medal @BhavZ :

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (28/2/14)

Thanks for the medal @Matthee - I might be a sparky, but not always bright! From time-to-time I do suffer from MENTAL CONSTIPATION.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/2/14)

johanct said:


> Thanks for the medal @Matthee - I might be a sparky, but not always bright! From time-to-time I do suffer from MENTAL CONSTIPATION.



LOL @johanct !

Well deserved on the medal!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SunRam (1/3/14)

johanct said:


> It will work, however as someone else said previously boiled-dried cotton doesn't wick as good as unboiled cotton.


The difference really is imperceptible, to me there is zero difference between the wicking capabilities of boiled vs unboiled cotton. But I'm sure if you're going to measure it scientifically, there might be a miniscule difference though. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbear (15/4/14)

I have found some 100% pure cotton wool (free of any additives) at my local pharmacy, it is a TransAid product, so for medical use. I have not boiled it, used straight from the packet in my Kayfun 3.1, first vape had a odd taste, it has been great for VTF. On my second tank in the Kayfun with the same cotton build and performance is still the same (VTF), great for lung hits. But I think I will be changing the cotton after this tank.

This was my first build with cotton.

My preference:
1: Silca (in Triton (dual coil) and IGO-W3)
2: Cotton (in Kayfun)
3: Mesh (in Kracken (dual coil) and RSST)

This could change after I have done a couple of more builds.


----------



## crack2483 (15/4/14)

@ShaneW do you know any local places that sell the organic cotton? Can only find the pads from dischem. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (15/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> @ShaneW do you know any local places that sell the organic cotton? Can only find the pads from dischem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Think you looking in the wrong section.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Think you looking in the wrong section.



BWAHAHAHAHA

@crack2483 check the baby section bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (15/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Think you looking in the wrong section.



Wakakak, 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## crack2483 (15/4/14)

Riaz said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA
> 
> @crack2483 check the baby section bro



Actually I did. Only the normal wet wipes etc. In fact, walked the whole shop about 3 times. I am half blind mind you.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (15/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> @ShaneW do you know any local places that sell the organic cotton? Can only find the pads from dischem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Haven't looked, I just grabbed some of the wifes normal cotton wool and boiled the crap out of it.

But ya, you in wrong aisle bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

just ask them for cotton wool.

or cotton balls


----------



## TylerD (15/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Actually I did. Only the normal wet wipes etc. In fact, walked the whole shop about 3 times. I am half blind mind you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I know not everyone keeps the organic ones. I got mine in Ilovo JHB, nothing closer to me. Maybe order it online.
http://www.wellnesswarehouse.com/shop/beauty/beauty-supplies/cotton-wool/organic-cotton-balls/
http://dischemonline.co.za/product-view/12489/softi_organic_cotton_balls_100/path/1_92

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (15/4/14)

At Dischem i found the organic balls near the first aid stuff


----------



## crack2483 (15/4/14)

Nope. In MY Isle () with all the other 100% pure cotton were the organic "pads". One other pharmacy I'm going to try.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (23/7/14)

Has anyone tried pure sheep wool? Can it be used? It's not hard to come by. 100% pure Merino wool, unspun and and undyed. Just a thought. I have no idea.

Came across this http://www.wolmartafrika.co.za/p/505884/100-undyed-merino-wool-for-felting and I wondered if it could be used.


----------



## johan (23/7/14)

zadiac said:


> Has anyone tried pure sheep wool? Can it be used? It's not hard to come by. 100% pure Merino wool, unspun and and undyed. Just a thought. I have no idea.


 
Not that I know of, but I know the smell of a "skaap kraal"

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## BooRad (23/7/14)

I think the problem with sheep wool is contamination from various sources such as feces and treatment for parasites. Therefore organic would be a no go, and the clean wool would be harshly treated with chemicals. Plus there is something about inhaling an animal's hair that doesn't sound right to me


----------



## BumbleBee (23/7/14)

oooH.... Dingleberry Juice .... erm, nah, I'll pass

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CraftyZA (24/7/14)

I suspect the burning point of wool is VERY low. I will bet it will produce the most vile tasting vape of all time!
Think about the smell of feathers burning. Nothing like burnt Fauna vape in the morning...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (24/7/14)

I think you gonna choke bad mate! We braaied lambs tails with wool on, eish that smell I will never forget. With this all your juices will taste the same I reckon ... burnt!


----------



## zadiac (30/7/14)

Your arguments make sense. Thanks for the replies. I'll stay away from the wool then.....lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (30/7/14)

Lol, reminds of growing up and shoving horse tail hair into my dads ciggies and see what shade of green he'll turn.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (3/10/14)

A little bit of a thread revival seeing as cotton is so last year  but I am out of rayon!

I just wanted to share the awesome satisfaction one gets when putting a fresh piece of cotton on your atty.

With work distracting me yesterday, I had forgotten to give my atomic a fresh new piece of cotton. Not to mention that I had almost become accustomed to switching out wicks every 3 days or so when I had rayon. Unlike rayon, I find cotton needs to be replaced on the daily.

Throughout the course of the day I felt I wasn't enjoying my vape as much as usual. I came home with every intention of swapping for another flavour.

I removed the cap of the atomic and quickly realised my wick needed replacing. Within seconds, the new wick was in and I was back to vaping bliss! 

A bit of a random story, but I just felt like sharing the satisfaction it gave me

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/14)

I feel you... life without Rayon isn't worth living!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

